
Three Hours Longer, the Pandemic Workday Has Obliterated Work-Life Balance - yarapavan
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-23/working-from-home-in-covid-era-means-three-more-hours-on-the-job
======
AnimalMuppet
For those who have children, and who now have to care for those children (who
are now home from school all day) and work, I can see it. But for everyone
else? Why would the pandemic make people work _longer_? Why blame the boss
sending you emails on Easter Sunday and expecting an immediate response on the
pandemic, rather than on the boss having lost any sense of the employees
having time away from work?

I mean, I suppose that work-from-home made it easier for the boss to lose the
distinction between "employees are at work" and "employees are not at work",
but that's really the boss's pushiness finding an excuse. The conclusion may
be that, if you're going to work remotely, your boss's character and
personality matters even more.

